
Tesla Motors named in fatal bike crash suit because of new car smell - mmcclure
http://www.mercurynews.com/crime-courts/ci_25076376/tesla-motor-co-named-fatal-bike-crash-suit
======
matthuggins
> It also contends that the Tesla in the crash was "defective and unreasonably
> dangerous when used in a normal, intended and foreseeable manner," according
> to the lawsuit.

Yes, because a driver falling asleep behind the wheel is how a car is normally
intended to be used.

